Ask HN: Does programming make you more creative in other artistic pursuits? - piyushahuja
======
eesmith
No. The artistic pursuit I have done in most depth is dancing - primarily pair
dancing - and nothing from my programming experience has ever contributed to
my creativity in that field, other than funding.

------
blastbeat
No, to the contrary. It rather drains my ability to paint a picture or to play
music. After staring on a screen full of compiler errors for 8 hours, there
isn't much left to be joyful or creative.

------
TomLisankie
Yes, actually. I tend to mix the thought process involved with programming
into other artistic pursuits. I feel it gives me different perspective.

